# 69 lower control arm mounting torque spec



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm restoring the entire front end of my 69 GTO, I have a question on the lower control arm mounting torque specs. My shop manual says:

Nut, Lower Control Arm to Frame Pivot 80 
Bolt, Lower Control Arm to Frame Pivot 110

At both of these specs the control arm is not moveable (a smidge of grease helps but it's still very tight), I loosened the bolts enough so I could work on the rest of the parts - install the spring and such. 

I'm done with the driver-side with exception of the lower control arm bolts so any translation of what the proper torque setting is would be greatly appreciated.

... and because I hate pictureless posts...



Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure of the specs, but the nut and the bolt are not both torqued. Hold the bolt head in place and torque the nut. Also, NEVER use grease on rubber bushings: it will destroy them in short order. Finally, do NOT tighten the bushing bolts unless the car is sitting on the suspension. (on the ground or on a 4 post lift with runways). Tightening them when they are hanging with the car jacked up will cause them to twist and tear when the car is lowered back down and driven.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> Not sure of the specs, but the nut and the bolt are not both torqued. Hold the bolt head in place and torque the nut. Also, NEVER use grease on rubber bushings: it will destroy them in short order. Finally, do NOT tighten the bushing bolts unless the car is sitting on the suspension. (on the ground or on a 4 post lift with runways). Tightening them when they are hanging with the car jacked up will cause them to twist and tear when the car is lowered back down and driven.


Thanks geeteeohguy, I appreciate the reply (I subscribed to my own thread so hopefully notices will come through like yours). 

That's why I asked, I saw the bushings would twist when I tried moving the control arm and it was really difficult to move which didn't seem correct. 

I'm glad I asked before I torqued everything - I knew you have to tighten the upper control arms on the ground but I didn't see where it said to do the same on the lower. That's good to know about greasing the bushings too.

Thanks again geeteeohguy!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I was able to get this done and everything works great. Thanks again for the heads-up geeteeohguy! Dan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Happy to be of some help. Glad it worked out!


----------

